# Yongnuo YN-14EX Macro Ring Flash for Canon Cameras



## davholla (May 22, 2017)

Despite having freshly charged Eneloop batteries my Macro Flash is very unreliable sometimes it works, sometimes it does not any ideas?
I have changed the batteries and no good. I have an intelligent charger so I know the batteries are fully charged.


----------



## FotosbyMike (May 22, 2017)

Can you go into more details as to what your doing when it doesnt work, are to trying to shot to fast, are you changing the shutter speed to something above sync speed...is the aperture to small...manual or TTL? Did you make sure the cable is fully seated in the hotshoe?


----------



## davholla (May 22, 2017)

FotosbyMike said:


> Can you go into more details as to what your doing when it doesnt work, are to trying to shot to fast, are you changing the shutter speed to something above sync speed...is the aperture to small...manual or TTL? Did you make sure the cable is fully seated in the hotshoe?


It does not fire.  I will check the shutter speed, the aperture was about f8, it was ettl and I think the cable was fully seated in the hotshoe.
I took it off my 550D after posting this and put it on my 7DMKII and it fired!  However of course I never know if it will again.
It has worked with the 550D



SpringtailIMG_0593_09 by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (May 22, 2017)

This sort of thing is very common in the MiC, third-party gear world.  One of the areas that is sacrificed to bring things out so much more cheaply is quality control.  If I had to guess, I'd say you got a bad unit, and simply return & replace it.


----------



## davholla (May 23, 2017)

tirediron said:


> This sort of thing is very common in the MiC, third-party gear world.  One of the areas that is sacrificed to bring things out so much more cheaply is quality control.  If I had to guess, I'd say you got a bad unit, and simply return & replace it.


The weird thing is that I put it on my 7D MK II and it worked fine!


----------

